

How I met the Co-Founder of Google and why we didn't talk business - johnnyice213
http://www.janisb.com/blog/2010/01/how-i-met-the-co-founder-of-google-and-why-we-didnt-talk-business/

======
coliveira
If you are an entrepreneur, there is no separate personal and business life. I
think it would be ok, after a friendly introduction, to talk business with
him.

